# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  المهندس طلال محمد أرشيد الشريف - الدائرة الأولى - العاصمة

## الحصن نيوز

قرر المهندس طلال محمد أرشيد الشريف  الترشح عن - الدائرة الأولى - العاصمة

الشريف خدم  في صفوف القوات المسلحة 1999-2007

وهو يحمل درجة البكالوريس  في هندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات  من جامعة عمان الاهلية



لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

